# DOS Database PCFile On WinXP DOS ??



## DJT (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a favorite old DOS data base system, PCFile, and would like to run it on a planned XP system. Can anyone forecast what the results will be? I am suspicious DOS on XP maybe crippled or somehow a subset of the real DOS.

Thanks

DJT


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There is no "real" DOS in Windows XP. There's no way to predict if the software will work or not. Try it and see.


----------



## DJT (Feb 19, 2003)

The DOS associated with XP is likely an emulation of some sort, so thats why I was suspicious. I have not had the opportunity to play with XP. 

So I hear ya, it comes down to try it and see what happens. I was hoping that more clarity on the topic would be available. 

If I have to, I could migrate to MS Access, but, why use a sledgehammer to kill a fly?

DJT


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, unless it used the older file access with FCB's, it's likely it'll work just fine. FCB's are not compatible with FAT32 or NTFS access, so that could be a sticking point. They're emulated somewhat by the MS-DOS simulation of 2K/XP, but from my experience, that's a suspect area.

You could also try running it in a virtual DOS machine under Microsoft Virtual PC, which is now free to download.

FWIW, the only MS-DOS application I found that wouldn't work was SuperSort, which re-uses it's FCB's, and the MS-DOS emulation chokes on it. Obviously, applications that access the bare hardware will be troublesome. COM port emulation is provided, but not much else.


----------



## DJT (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you for the info. I expect to give this some attention in the next few weeks & update this thread with the results.

DJT


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let us know...


----------



## lord-paul (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been using PCFILE for many years and it works OK on WIN98 and XP.

If you find you need to print using a USB printer then DOSPRINT will do that job for you too.


----------



## lord-paul (Apr 16, 2007)

There is REAL DOS within XP. ?????????????

There IS

Try going to cmd prompt and most of the DOS commands will STILL work OK.


----------



## steigrafx (Sep 27, 2005)

If you need to print, let us know. You can use the "net use" command to direct output to your printer. A third-party printing app usually isn't necessary.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

lord-paul said:


> There is REAL DOS within XP. ?????????????
> 
> There IS
> 
> Try going to cmd prompt and most of the DOS commands will STILL work OK.


Actually, there really is NOT a "real" DOS, it's an emulation. Yes, many applications work, but then many others don't.


----------



## timberwolf-55 (Apr 16, 2007)

16 bit applications, and I think I remember this program from the DOS days being a really nice database program and as such a 16 bit program, don't do well on XP. I think you should check out MS Access. if you into database development on a low level, you'll be happy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, all MS-DOS applications were 16 bit applications, and most of them will run fine with XP's DOS emulation.


----------

